# Chicks dying in the shell?



## longnocker (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi, I am a year into racing homers and trying to raise young birds for 2004. Had good success in 2003, but now suddenly all of my babies are expiring after they have pecked a hole in the shell. They are offsprings of good parents who had several clutchs last year?

------------------
Don Curtis


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

Is it cold?

Are the parents neglecting the eggs a few days before hatching?

These are some reasons it's happend to me.


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

I got started last year to







.Maybe the parents arent a good match im guessing.Some birds mate good together some dont from my experiences.The offspring of one of my birds kept dyingjust after hatching so I repaired them and they produced good offspring.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hi ive only started 7 months ago my first set of eggs were neglected and its the only set of eggs ive had so im stuck hand rearing 1 when it hatchs so be thankful u've had babys raised by there parents. And try repairing them sometimes they do good for the first yr but after that they aren't so good. n good luck in future.

[This message has been edited by Anarrowescape (edited January 08, 2004).]


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by longnocker:
> *Hi, I am a year into racing homers and trying to raise young birds for 2004. Had good success in 2003, but now suddenly all of my babies are expiring after they have pecked a hole in the shell. They are offsprings of good parents who had several clutchs last year?
> 
> *


This is something you might want to consult a vet about. There is a method for helping them crack through the shell that involves working your own saliva into the holes I believe. I won't say anymore because I've never done this myself - I suggest you cross-post this question to the Emergency Care board.

Daniel


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Chicks dying in the shell can also be a sign of Salmonellosis (paratyphoid) in the flock. I'd check with an avian vet.


----------



## pigeonplanet (Dec 20, 2003)

Try a drop of Iodine in a gallon of water twice a week for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fantail (Sep 11, 2002)

The response to add iodine to the water is probably going to solve your problem. You can get "tame" or "gentle" iodine at most feed and livestock supply stores. Put 3-5 drops per gallon, once a week. This should clear up your problem. If that doesn't do it, I would suspect that salmonella is your problem. You would want to vaccinate with something like Sal-Bac to give the birds immunity. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is a post from a very experienced pigeon fancier:

the general causes of this happening are: salmonella, chilled/heat affected eggs or using nesting material that is absorbing moisture from the egg shell. There are other things that can cause death in the shell but generally it's usually one of the above. If the nesting material is thought to be the culprit then I would suggest allowing the parents to bathe quite frequently restoring moisture to the eggs when they return to sitting on the nest.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This definitely needs to be investigated, and what Terry says is pretty much right on.

However, I have a friend (races pigeons) who has had no problems with hatching babies, until last year. All the eggs, wouldn't hatch and some hatched and died. He added the pick cakes to their diet and the problem was resolved. You might want to add this also, if they are only getting grit. Treesa


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

This sounds strange, but it's the truth.. LOL

One of two things -- the first has been mentioned -- salmonella

The second is lack of calcium in the parent's diet. Breeding birds require extra calcium, thru oyster shell grit, or even cooked and ground up chicken eggs.

Without the calcium, the egg shells aren't hard enough, and the shells doesn't 'crack' the way it should when the babies are trying to peck their way out -- and they can't get out. (no, really, I'm serious).

We had this problem the first year of breeding, and found out the answer. Ever since, we've had both oyster shell and regular grit available to the breeders (in separate containers). They seem to 'know' which they need more of -- and during breeding season, eat far more of the OS than the other. And we've not had any more "dying in the shell" since.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I've had this problem with ferals nesting on my balcony and many of the eggs didn't hatch , I could see the babies inside but they are too weak to hatch, this is usually salmonella.
Some babies would hatch but die at about 4-13 days old. 

Mary


----------

